
300+ Arrested at ‘Democracy Spring’ Sit-In at US Capitol - dragonbonheur
https://www.rt.com/usa/339192-democracy-spring-protest-capitol/
======
nxzero
Related website:
[http://www.democracyspring.org](http://www.democracyspring.org)

------
x5n1
If they could only stick to being encased in freedom cages, they could
peaceably protest miles away from the Capitol in freedom zones.

